# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  У кого есть Бхагават гита на английском языке в электронном виде??

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Cвятые вайшнави и вайшнавы! У кого есть Бхагават гита на английском языке в электронном виде??

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Пока святые молчат, отвечу  :smilies:  В интернете она есть, легко найти. Ну и у меня есть - в TXT и в PDF, если надо - могу послать на email

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Здесь есть всё http://vedabase.net

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Пока святые молчат, отвечу  В интернете она есть, легко найти. Ну и у меня есть - в TXT и в PDF, если надо - могу послать на email


Гокуланатх прабху! А можете мне тоже выслать в этих форматах на dnitay@mail.ru

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

http://asitis.com/

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

у кого есть в формате fb2?

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Здесь тоже есть все, и даже больше:
http://ebooks.iskcondesiretree.info/...p?q=f&f=%2Fpdf
А также видео, аудио, картинки, книги ШП, предыдущих ачарьев и современных гуру.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Это главная страница:
http://www.iskcondesiretree.net/

----------


## Advaita-Kripalu Das

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...d=16&Itemid=50 Здесь можно скачать Bhagavad-Gita As It Is (Бхагавад-Гита Как Она Есть)(на английском языке)

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Пока святые молчат, отвечу  В интернете она есть, легко найти. Ну и у меня есть - в TXT и в PDF, если надо - могу послать на email


Пожалуйста вышлите, и мне. А может у вас есть на англ. Панчаратрика? Заранее благодарен. ramagor@mail.ru

----------


## Эдуард777

> Пока святые молчат, отвечу  В интернете она есть, легко найти. Ну и у меня есть - в TXT и в PDF, если надо - могу послать на email


Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны!
Могу я Вас попросить выслать на почту Бхагавад-гиту в формате txt на англ. языке.
nepala777@gmail.com
Спасибо большое.
Ваш слуга Эдуард

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Послал

----------


## Дмитрий Точилин

> Пока святые молчат, отвечу  В интернете она есть, легко найти. Ну и у меня есть - в TXT и в PDF, если надо - могу послать на email


Примите мои поклоны, Гокуланатх прабху!
Пожалуйста, можете поделиться английской Гитой в формате *.тхт?
dvt@ua.fm
Заранее благодарен!  Харе Кришна!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Послал

----------


## Anantadev das - BVG

> Пока святые молчат, отвечу  В интернете она есть, легко найти. Ну и у меня есть - в TXT и в PDF, если надо - могу послать на email


Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста пролейте милость нужно в ТХТ формате. anantadev@mail.ru

----------

